# Collinite 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

How long do you recommend leaving it on to dry on for , on the tin is just says leave to haze then wipe off not that usefull.

with megs i use to leave it half and hour but seen somewhere with Collinite you ment to leave it alot longer ???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

do the swipe test - swipe your finger over it, if it smears it needs more time if it comes off cleanly then its ready to be buffed off. 
instructions are very simple easy to me, can't see how they're not that useful tbh...


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

App. 5 minutes.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> do the swipe test - swipe your finger over it, if it smears it needs more time if it comes off cleanly then its ready to be buffed off.
> instructions are very simple easy to me, can't see how they're not that useful tbh...


i understand when its ready but i cba to check ever 10 mins to see if its dried. remember reading somewhere your spose to leave it a stupid length of time to cure or some stupid time like that (Dont quote me on that tho)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

should be no more than a few minutes, unless its very cold outside..


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> should be no more than a few minutes, unless its very cold outside..


is quite chilly outside its been on about 10 mins and it still really streaky when touched it but i did give it quite a generous coat tho :lol:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I tend to do a couple of panels, go back to the first and buff off, do another panel then buff off the second panel and so on. Less is more with 476s you want it so you can just about see where you have applied it. I made the mistake of putting it on too thick the first time i used it, took me ages to buff it off.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Serapth said:


> I tend to do a couple of panels, go back to the first and buff off, do another panel then buff off the second panel and so on. Less is more with 476s you want it so you can just about see where you have applied it. I made the mistake of putting it on too thick the first time i used it, took me ages to buff it off.


 Think im going to have fun taking this off then :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Thin thin thin coats with 476. Do one panel leave for 30 secs to a min then buff off. Made the mistake of doing the bonnet, both front wings and the front bumper before buffing off and thought I was going to have to use a grinder to get it off. By the end I was doing half a panel at a time. This was on a cool day, 8 degrees if I remember correctly.


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I tried it on my Mini & left it a bit to (ahem) cure... Only about 15 minutes. I thought I'd need wet & dry to get it off, it was a nightmare to remove.Having said that, my fault for not reading the instructions & the beading was awesome & lasted months (all the way up to when I sold it) Better value than Dodo IMO:thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Thin thin thin coats with 476. Do one panel leave for 30 secs to a min then buff off. Made the mistake of doing the bonnet, both front wings and the front bumper before buffing off and thought I was going to have to use a grinder to get it off. By the end I was doing half a panel at a time. This was on a cool day, 8 degrees if I remember correctly.


I made the same mistake in the summer - I just left it for 2 long.

My coat of colli has been on since sept and its still beading like the first day it was applied!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

476 is a good product but needs very thin coats or it can be a pain.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

GLN said:


> but i did give it quite a generous coat tho :lol:


That'll be why it went a bit streaky. I used it yesterday, left about 10 minutes and it came off super easy.

It only like really thin layers, otherwise it'll just be a bit more effort to get off.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

As Kev says only around 5-6 mins maz otherwise it becomes difficult to remove, i cant stress enough how thinly you need to apply it though.


----------



## csjoh (May 10, 2011)

I put 476s on my car last week and smeared on such a mess on the bonnet. I could get excess product from the bonnet and apply to both front wings, grille, bumper, both front doors and one rear door before I had to dip into the jar again...

The bonnet was a bit of work to buff as it still had ludicrous amounts of excess product, but from the rest of the panels it came off rather easily. Then I waxed the rest of the car in one go and buffed off straight away. By then the wax had been on for about 10 minutes.

The temperature was about 10 degrees C, and despite horror stories about how picky 476s is with regards to temperature, thinness of layers, etc, I was really surprised with how easy it was to apply and buff off.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

csjoh said:


> I put 476s on my car last week and smeared on such a mess on the bonnet. I could get excess product from the bonnet and apply to both front wings, grille, bumper, both front doors and one rear door before I had to dip into the jar again...
> 
> The bonnet was a bit of work to buff as it still had ludicrous amounts of excess product, but from the rest of the panels it came off rather easily. Then I waxed the rest of the car in one go and buffed off straight away. By then the wax had been on for about 10 minutes.
> 
> The temperature was about 10 degrees C, and despite horror stories about how picky 476s is with regards to temperature, thinness of layers, etc, I was really surprised with how easy it was to apply and buff off.


Its not really that difficult a product to use imo, dunno why people make such a fuss about it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

476 is no bother to use.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Way I apply it is, dampen a Meg's foam applicator pad and apply the wax in thin coats.

Either buff off after completing a panel or complete the entire car and buff off. Both worked fine and it was a breeze to remove. Generally follow that with a quick spritz of quick detailer to enhance the finish.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd say apply it thinner mate, sounds like its going on to thick.


----------



## csjoh (May 10, 2011)

msb said:


> Its not really that difficult a product to use imo, dunno why people make such a fuss about it


Nah, me neither. I'd heard so many horror stories and then I found it wasn't hard to work with at all, at any stage in the process. Far easier than Megs #16, a bit more bite when buffing than CG Pete's '53 Black Pearl, but I fail to see the reason for all the drama.

Obviously, if someone cakes it on (like I did) and leaves it to dry (not just haze), then yes - it would probably be a nightmare to buff. However, that's not a fault in the product; that is a user error.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

With Dodo Juice & Megs 26 you can wax the whole car, go inside for a cuppa and a biscuit and then come out and buff it off. 

With Colli do one pannel at a time. IE apply to bonnet - then wing, then go back to bonnet and buff off then to wing and buff off and follow that. It's horrid once it's dried on. It felt like heavily oxidised paint when I ****ed mine right up. I did it the way I did it with the dodo and megs and my god was in tired and in pain when I finally got that stuff off my car!


Little tip I learned on the last panel - if it's been on too long and dried too hard - apply some more over the top, leave it for a minute then buff the lot off, MUCH MUCH easier than trying to buff off only dried on wax.


----------



## csjoh (May 10, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Little tip I learned on the last panel - if it's been on too long and dried too hard - apply some more over the top, leave it for a minute then buff the lot off, MUCH MUCH easier than trying to buff off only dried on wax.


This goes for Megs #16 as well, I've found...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

csjoh said:


> This goes for Megs #16 as well, I've found...


I just wish I'd figured that out on the 1st not the last pannel 
I **** you not, I had RSI type pains in my wrists from the effort for days.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think megs 16 is one of the easiest waxes Ive used even left for ages it comes off easily.
Over application is usually a cause of buffing difficulties.Much the same with people who say SRP is dusty,only if you cake it on.


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

No problems with Collinite 476s for me. I was a bit achy at the end of it, but that was after de-contamination, clay, SRP (No dust problems) and 2 lots of Collinite at around 10 deg C.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure i have seen a thread on here, saying collinite minimum temperature to apply is 15 degrees, but i have tried the collie in the cold, no issues, its such a great wax.


----------



## csjoh (May 10, 2011)

The recommended application temperature for 476s is around 15 degrees, but it will apply just fine as low as around 5 degrees.

What's important is the ambient humidity. Too much ambient humidity and the wax will need significantly longer to haze and cure, and durability will be adversely affected.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

It was August when I used it - probably higher than 15. 

Hasn't Collinite 476 got something in it that removes glazes or AIO's like SRP or Megs #7?


----------



## csjoh (May 10, 2011)

476s did indeed remove every trace of CG Black Light/Hybrid V7 that was on it before and left it in the pad, along with other contaminants I missed while washing (shame on me). Luckily I noticed the contamination before I rubbed it back into the paint so I was able to swap the applicator.

So yes - it does indeed have some cleaning properties, and it smells heavily of solvents and as such there should be adequate ventilation available. I.e. don't use it in a small and closed garage


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

csjoh said:


> So yes - it does indeed have some cleaning properties, and it smells heavily of solvents and as such there should be adequate ventilation available. I.e. don't use it in a small and closed garage


Unless you want a bit of a trip lol.

Any one use this stuff on alloys? I'm sure I read some where it makes a decent wheel wax?


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I have it on 2 of my alloys and fk1000p on the others. Seems to be doing its job so far


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Used 476s today for the first time with a base layer of SRP. Applied with a damp sponge applicator and a very thin layer. So thin that I could barely see it (silver paint). Left for 2-3 mins and came off no problem.

Now because I applied it so thinly I'm worried that either there is not enough on there and/or I've missed a bit! 

I think I read somewhere that it's best to leave Colli to harden for 24 hours before applying another coat. Is that true???????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

best to leave it til the following day with any wax before adding another layer, so the first cures fully. thinner layers the better


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Kev, that's what I thought I'd read. :thumb:


----------

